# How are maintenance fees calculated with points?



## team2win (Jun 14, 2013)

I was wondering if there's a way to calculate DRI maintenance fees by the number of points? I don't see a chart or info on this?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## csalter2 (Jun 14, 2013)

DRI charges about .132 per point, plus there are two other fees. There's a collection fee of about $250 and then another $299 in administrative fees. Add all these together and there are your maintenance fees.


----------



## fluke (Jun 14, 2013)

I would point out that collection and club fees are fixed, not determined by total points.  Also if you own points from different collections you will be charged a fee on each collection.


----------



## team2win (Jun 14, 2013)

*fees*



csalter2 said:


> DRI charges about .132 per point, plus there are two other fees. There's a collection fee of about $250 and then another $299 in administrative fees. Add all these together and there are your maintenance fees.



To be clear, if you have 10,000 points. Then your maintenance fee is
$1320 + 250 + $299(admin fee)?

If you have two 10,000 point U.S. collection accounts, then is this double? or just one $250 and $299 fee?


----------



## team2win (Jun 14, 2013)

fluke said:


> I would point out that collection and club fees are fixed, not determined by total points.  Also if you own points from different collections you will be charged a fee on each collection.



What do you mean fixed? So then what are the values for Hawaii, U.S and Europe Collections with regard to maintenance fee calculations?

Thanks


----------



## csalter2 (Jun 14, 2013)

*No Double cost.*



team2win said:


> To be clear, if you have 10,000 points. Then your maintenance fee is
> $1320 + 250 + $299(admin fee)?
> 
> If you have two 10,000 point U.S. collection accounts, then is this double? or just one $250 and $299 fee?



Yes and no. 

You're correct in that you would pay $1,256 (I looked it up on my bill from last year and the price per point was about .1256/per point); then the exact amount for the Club Fee was $299 and the US Collection fee was $205 (I looked on my bill for that too for 2013) so $1256 + $299 + $205 = $1760. 

If you had points in two different collections, you would pay two different Collection fees. For example, the US Collection or resorts as you can see from my example above had a US Collection fee of $205.  However, let's say you had another 6,000 points in the Hawaii Collection. Well, then the Hawaii Collection has their own collection fee as well, and it's usually higher as Hawaii is more expensive.  Thus, you would have to pay both the US Collection fee and the Hawaii Collection fee.  That's why it's important to be sure if you wish to buy into the Hawaii Collection, that you make sure you understand what you are doing because of the extra cost of paying into two different collections of resorts.  If you bought into the same collection you only have the one collection fee regardless of how many points you have in that collection. I used to not understand why people said that you paid less per point if you have more points. What they meant was that everyone has to pay that $205 collection fee plus $299 Club fee costs regardless if you have 3000 points or or 50,000. So the more points you have the price per point decreases. 

I hope this helps you understand better.


----------



## csalter2 (Jun 14, 2013)

*Fixed*



team2win said:


> What do you mean fixed? So then what are the values for Hawaii, U.S and Europe Collections with regard to maintenance fee calculations?
> 
> Thanks



When fluke used the term fixed, it was meant to mean that everyone pays the same Club fee and depending on which collection you belong to, which in your case is the US Collection, collection fee. So all US Collection members pay $205 for their collection fee and all Club members pay $299. That is the fixed or set amount for everyone at least for 2013 maintenance fees. It could go up for 2014, but we won't know until November or so later this year.


----------



## team2win (Jun 14, 2013)

csalter2 said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> You're correct in that you would pay $1,256 (I looked it up on my bill from last year and the price per point was about .1256/per point); then the exact amount for the Club Fee was $299 and the US Collection fee was $205 (I looked on my bill for that too for 2013) so $1256 + $299 + $205 = $1760.
> 
> ...



I think I understand, thank you. But, so the question is this.
So you pay .1256 per point for X amount of points, I don't know how many points that represents, but lets say thats for 10,000 points. 
With most membership points, the price per point decreases with more points. So the question then is, if you get another 10,000 points and have 20,000 points in the same collection are you still paying .1256 per point, plus $205 + $299?


----------



## csalter2 (Jun 14, 2013)

team2win said:


> I think I understand, thank you. But, so the question is this.
> So you pay .1256 per point for X amount of points, I don't know how many points that represents, but lets say thats for 10,000 points.
> With most membership points, the price per point decreases with more points. So the question then is, if you get another 10,000 points and have 20,000 points in the same collection are you still paying .1256 per point, plus $205 + $299?



Yes! That is correct.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 14, 2013)

If you have DRI points, that means that you have an ownership in one of their trusts, aka, "Collections".

The calculation is actually pretty straigntforward.  The trust owns a collection of deeds in various resorts.  As owner the trust then receives the maintenance fees and assessments from the resorts for those deeds.  Those fees and assessments are added together, and that sum is divided by the total number of points held by trust members.  That figure is becomes the $/point assessment.  That number will change from year to year, depending on what charges are assessed by the resorts.

Then there is a trust operation fee.  That trust operation fee is all of the other operating expenses of the trust, divided by the number of there are in the trust.  That amount does not vary with the number of points owned, it is s flat rate; each account is assessed the same amount.

The total fee for each account is then the sum of:

1. the per point fee multiplied by the number of points in the account

2. the trust operation fee.

If the ownership is also part the DRI Club, then the DRI club membership fee is added as well.


----------



## team2win (Jun 14, 2013)

*no pts calculation set?*

So am I to understand the Diamond Resorts point system doesn't have it set as far as the amount of points you own = a set number?

So next year, the 10,000 points could mean a member pays more than .1256 per point. 

So basically I would like to find out, if you own 10,000 points in u.s. collect and if you own 50,000 points in the u.s. collection are you still paying the same .1256 per point or does it decrease?


----------



## csalter2 (Jun 15, 2013)

team2win said:


> So am I to understand the Diamond Resorts point system doesn't have it set as far as the amount of points you own = a set number?
> 
> So next year, the 10,000 points could mean a member pays more than .1256 per point.
> 
> So basically I would like to find out, if you own 10,000 points in u.s. collect and if you own 50,000 points in the u.s. collection are you still paying the same .1256 per point or does it decrease?



If the amount per point were to remain at .1256 then both the 10,000 point on one contract and the 50,000 point contract would be charged the same per point if you own them both. Also, you would only pay one fee for the Club fee and US Collection fee.


----------



## team2win (Jun 15, 2013)

csalter2 said:


> If the amount per point were to remain at .1256 then both the 10,000 point on one contract and the 50,000 point contract would be charged the same per point if you own them both. Also, you would only pay one fee for the Club fee and US Collection fee.



yes, that's my question.
No matter how many points you own, the per point value is the same?

5,000 or 10k or 50k or 100k in points?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 15, 2013)

team2win said:


> yes, that's my question.
> No matter how many points you own, the per point value is the same?
> 
> 5,000 or 10k or 50k or 100k in points?



Within the same Collection the per point value will be the same.  Different collections will have different values per point.


----------



## team2win (Jun 15, 2013)

*thank you*



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Within the same Collection the per point value will be the same.  Different collections will have different values per point.



Thank you, so then its fair to say
.1256 per point is the U.S. collection if that's 10,000 pts then 100k points will be $12,560

Appreciate the response and answers


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 15, 2013)

team2win said:


> Thank you, so then its fair to say
> .1256 per point is the U.S. collection if that's 10,000 pts then 100k points will be $12,560
> 
> Appreciate the response and answers



Correct, but then you also need to add the trust maintenance fee to that figure.  So for 100k points the total fee will probably be closer to $13,000.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 15, 2013)

So for 100k points the total fee will probably be closer to $13,000.[/QUOTE]

This is a dumb question.  How many weeks of vacation or cruises does 100,000 points translates into during a course year ?


----------



## csalter2 (Jun 15, 2013)

*Not a dumb question*



pedro47 said:


> So for 100k points the total fee will probably be closer to $13,000.



This is a dumb question.  How many weeks of vacation or cruises does 100,000 points translates into during a course year ?[/QUOTE]

 The teacher in me says that no question is a dumb question. 

I believe that they were using 100K just as an example.


----------



## fluke (Jun 16, 2013)

*Elite Status*

Something that has not been touched on is how elite status affects the "effective" cost of points.  You get a single level view/category upgrade for a number of reservations per night, which can really extend your points when used in the right way.

Silver Elite gets 2 reservation upgrades per year for $99.  I believe that gold gets 3 per year for $49 and Platinum gets unlimited upgrades for free (gold and platinum guys correct me if I am wrong).

For example, I as a silver elite reserved 2 weeks at Kaanapali Beach Club and reserved 2 deluxe ocean view weeks (normally 11500 each week) for the point values of 2 ocean view weeks (8500 per week) for a $99 fee.  So essentially I received an extra 6000 points for $99.  Note that this upgrade is per reservation, not per week.  Therefore the same senario with 3 weeks would be 9000 extra points for $99 and 4 weeks would be 12000 points for $99.

I think this may be what you are getting at with your questioning.  The mf/fees  per "effective" point drop when the upgrade feature is utilized - obviously with the increased points for the elite status.

I own US collection so my bookings at KBC were 10 months out and during a relatively peak time of spring break season.  But there are limitations to the upgrades, as both views/levels must be available to upgrade.  You used to have to call for upgrades.  But as of the beginning of this year, if an upgrade is possible the online system will offer it to you.


----------

